# Horse Refuses and Rears at Lake Placid Horse Show



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I could see it just fine.

Boy, that horse won't having NUTTIN to do with that one fence. Seemed to jump the others ok, but I wudda keep gently pushing him to jump the one he(?) was refusing.

She came at it a little fast the first time, but seemed to pace it better the second try, but by then he was like 'nuh-uh!'

I was in a jumping competition, my first with the horse, and she decided if I wanted over the jump bad enough I could, but without the horse! That is when I learned that if you don't want everyone to snicker at you, lay there a minute or two....:lol:


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

Aww haha :lol:

I got a little left behind jumping a Morgan mare at my old stable (R.I.P. Melody ) and she always acted like a crossrail or vertical was a 5 ft oxer xDDDD 

I came close to falling off a few times when I got left behind xD


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look like the rider didn't keep the engine going enough and after one stop the horse knew he would get away with not doing it. Bad pony for rearing tho, I've only had 1 horse who's done it and all it took is once and man I can tell you it was the last time he did. 
Looks like a rider who's new to the course with a good horse, just took advantage of the situation :lol:


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

that stinks. They were doing SOoooo well. horse was nooot having it


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, after that second refusal it looked like they nearly had a runaway going the other way. HHHMMM....... that poor girl.


----------

